

ProtonMail: We’re upgrading all ProtonMail accounts to 1GB of storage! - grammarcup
https://blog.protonmail.ch/were-upgrading-all-protonmail-accounts-to-1gb-of-storage/

======
daskevin
It's also our one year anniversary since we launched our Beta - we've gone
through a lot of improvements and new features.

